# Long term rental in Portugal, anyone help?



## mili

Hi can anyone help? I am new to this forum  

We are planning to move to Portugal but would like to long term let a property for at least a year to enable us to thoroughly check out all areas and the property market before we buy.

I have checked out all of the websites that have been recommended in previous posts however when contacted most of the advertised properties are holiday lets or in tourist areas.

We would like to be near Portimão as it is the most central location for our business needs.

In Spain we have some websites for rental properties i.e. segundamano/fotocasa and enalquiler, does anything like this exist in Portugal?

Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Mili:confused2::ranger:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



mili said:


> Hi can anyone help? I am new to this forum
> 
> We are planning to move to Portugal but would like to long term let a property for at least a year to enable us to thoroughly check out all areas and the property market before we buy.
> 
> I have checked out all of the websites that have been recommended in previous posts however when contacted most of the advertised properties are holiday lets or in tourist areas.
> 
> We would like to be near Portimão as it is the most central location for our business needs.
> 
> In Spain we have some websites for rental properties i.e. segundamano/fotocasa and enalquiler, does anything like this exist in Portugal?
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mili:confused2::ranger:


Hi Mili

Welcome to the Forum. Like you i am still in the UK but looking to move in the near future. Sorry i can't be of help but i do wish you all the best of luck.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## MrBife

Many owners will consider a long term rental after the summer season. It will be very difficult until then. Try Property Management Companies rather than real estate agents. I know a good long term rental company in Almancil if you want the contact info but they don't cover Portimao. Most only operate on a local basis so you will need to research in your preferred area.


----------



## John999

Do your homework right and i can guaranty you can get a 2/3 bedroom rental for under 400 euros a month anywhere in the country from the algarve to minho, for all year around. Be awhere that you can cross the country from top to bottom in 7/8 hours driving, so if you are renting, pick a central area and then start searching


----------



## mili

Thankyou Peter


----------



## mili

Thankyou MrBife,
Great, could I have the contact details please?


----------



## mili

Thankyou John999


----------



## MrBife

mili said:


> Thankyou MrBife,
> Great, could I have the contact details please?


PM Sent


----------



## mili

MrBife said:


> PM Sent


Thankyou


----------



## notlongnow

Definitely harder to find at this time of year as people like to get lots of money for weekly holiday rentals in the Summer but there are always some listed in:

The Algarve Resident
The Portugal News 
Get Real Weekly


(All available online.)

For the Eastern Algarve "East Algarve Property Rentals" have a longterm section on their website.

Everywhere in the Algarve there are plenty of signs on properties themselves (ALUGA-SE)

If you are in the area you fancy it also worth looking for cards up branches of the Pingo Doce supermarket.

Good Luck


----------



## Whitsy

mili said:


> Hi can anyone help? I am new to this forum
> 
> We are planning to move to Portugal but would like to long term let a property for at least a year to enable us to thoroughly check out all areas and the property market before we buy.
> 
> I have checked out all of the websites that have been recommended in previous posts however when contacted most of the advertised properties are holiday lets or in tourist areas.
> 
> We would like to be near Portimão as it is the most central location for our business needs.
> 
> In Spain we have some websites for rental properties i.e. segundamano/fotocasa and enalquiler, does anything like this exist in Portugal?
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mili:confused2::ranger:


Look on Owners Direct website, find the properties you are interested in and give them a call. You`ll be surprised how many are willing to discuss a year rental at an affordable price.
We met a lady yesterday that has a house in Alvor, she`s was going to rent it has a holiday home but is happier if she can get a long term rental. Let us know if you want the details and I`ll get her contact info for you.


----------



## seo

One of the best websites to find rental classifieds by owner is OLX . There's a language switch to English in the top right corner of the home page. If you would rather deal with a property management company in the Algarve I can recommend Norton & Mackenzie Algarve Property Management in Vilamoura. My friends have along term rental through them and find them really helpful


----------



## paramonte

My friend owns a very nice one bedroom apartment in Praia da Rocha, Portimão, overlooking the sea. Interested?


----------



## JMSmith

*Long term rentals...*

Hi, 

I only noticed this forum recently... just wondered how you got on and if you can offer any advice as I will be moving out to The Algarve in a couple of months!!

My husband and I need to be pretty close to Faro airport as he is a pilot and that is his new permanent base... I'm guessing we will get a car at some point but would still like to be relatively near..

I am hoping to rent somewhere long term so we can find our feet.. hopefully not costing a fortune as I won't be working when we first move!!

Any help, advice, guidance would be much appreciated

Thanks Jayne


----------



## omostra06

Hi Jayne
best bet for finding a suitable place to rent is the local agents around faro, or try websites like casa sapo, olx, 
they also list rentals,
you could try the english newspapers as well, the resident and the portugal news.
regards
Derek


----------



## andy_sullivan

How did you get on? I see it's been almost a year since this thread began and I am at the same stage as you in April Last year. Must say the post stating 2/3 bedroom house for under 400 Euro a month is extremely interesting to me. Now if only my research showed info like that. All I can find is holiday stuff for way more than that


----------



## blackirishgirl

Don't forget about Gambino Home and ERAas well when searching, although Gambino doesn't seem to make the distinction during the search criteria about holiday or residence.


----------



## andy_sullivan

blackirishgirl said:


> Don't forget about Gambino Home and ERAas well when searching, although Gambino doesn't seem to make the distinction during the search criteria about holiday or residence.


Hey thanks, I know it's a big ask but my next issue is trying to find rental property that is unfurnished. Would rather take my own stuff over there than have to try and sell it first or put it in to storage!


----------



## siobhanwf

andy_sullivan said:


> Hey thanks, I know it's a big ask but my next issue is trying to find rental property that is unfurnished. Would rather take my own stuff over there than have to try and sell it first or put it in to storage!


Try this site Andy. I have given the link to the home rental page and in english

Houses - Apartments for Rent Faro


----------



## andy_sullivan

siobhanwf said:


> Try this site Andy. I have given the link to the home rental page and in english
> 
> Houses - Apartments for Rent Faro


Hey Siobhan that's definitely one for the bookmarks, thanks


----------



## TAO22

Hi there

I'm also in the process of relocating here to Portugal from the UK and have spent the last month having very interesting and funny experiences trying to find a suitable house to rent. 

Initially I tried the main agents like REMAX but was amazed by the small quantity of properties they held to rent and also the condition which some of them were in....LOL. Believe me when I say we saw more than our fair share of cattle sheds, horse stables and the like which were described as rural properties on the land 

Anyway, in the end my partner and I found the best way was to drive to the local villages and ask the locals in the cafe/bars there which properties were for rent. They knew everyone and everything what was happening and were so lovely and helpful keeping an ear out for us for any available. We have now found (2 weeks later) a fantastic house, fully renovated and at a very reasonable price in a lovely village. 

You may find this option easier and more productive ....plus you get to meet and know the locals this way and they you....a big help here in the Alentejo...just an idea and wish you much luck and success in your search.


----------

